# What are all the mods you can do to a bruteforce 650i???



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

hey guy , i currently have these mods on my brute force 650i and want to know if theres anything else i can do to it.

- dynatek cdi
- 2 inch lift
- 4 inch spacer
- Hmf swamp series pipe slip on XL
- clutch spring maroon primary and almond secondary.
- Dyno Jet Kit 142front 146 rear (planning on going 138 front and 142 rear)
- Snorkels
- 28" Maxxis MudBugs (Raaawwr)
- K&N high flow filter.


I think thats it. anything else besides hotcams and big bore kit for more speed? Let me know guys,

Thanks,

TheRedNeckBoyz1232 - Youtube


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you jetting is on now don't mess with it


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

is that 4 inch spacers or 4 1 inch spacers???????


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

guimond47 said:


> .....currently have these mods ...
> - 4 inch spacer


Yeah man same ? as Walker...is this four 1 inch spacers or just 4 inch spacers... wheel spacers or pipe lift on shocks?

As far as mods... obviously, you can always go bigger and more aggressive. Can add front and rear bumpers, HIDs & LEDs in the headlights, winch, swap out exhaust for a full muzzy, stick stoppers/skid plate.... THE LIST JUST GOES ON...


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

well the spacers are 2inch wide each side so it makes a total of 4 inch wide. I really wanna put pictures of my brute went its clean. you guys wouls sh%t yo pants


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I would rethink the use of hotcams. If your going bbk then go with a builders kit. If your staying stock pistons go with web 150i cams 

IMO


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

guimond47 said:


> well the spacers are 2inch wide each side so it makes a total of 4 inch wide. I really wanna put pictures of my brute went its clean. you guys wouls sh%t yo pants


Don't be shy..postem up. Clean or dirty don't matter on MIMB:bigok:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah, I'm actually upset cuz I dont have any dirty pics to post up lol... with a name like "filthy" you'd think I had some filthy pics...wrong


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> Yeah, I'm actually upset cuz I dont have any dirty pics to post up lol... with a name like "filthy" you'd think I had some filthy pics...wrong


 your new name is cleanredneck08brute ..bwhahaha jokin i've seen it dirty


----------



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yea ill post some up too. and why rethink the use of hot cams? how much of a difference does it make and im staying with stock pistons.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

The 150i cams are a better drop in cam than the hot cam. I've heard it from multiple builders and seen it a few times. 

Depending on how well you tune the clutch and carbs will depend on how much of a difference you would feel between the 2. 

Last I checked they were around the same price.


----------

